# Do I work in South SF or San Francisco?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

South San Francisco is closer to me than San Francisco. For those that don't know south San Francisco is not the same city as San Francisco. It's about 10 miles south, just south of Daly City.

If I choose south San Francisco instead, would that mean less work for me? How do I know what to select?

Also, South San Francisco is known as the industrial city and now biotech city and right by the airport.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

SSF is a logistics warehouse, but should be easier to get shifts. SF (UCA1) is a Prime Now warehouse where you get tips and can potentially make more, but it will be nearly impossible for you to get shifts.

Are they letting you select between UCA1 and SSF?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> SSF is a logistics warehouse, but should be easier to get shifts. SF (UCA1) is a Prime Now warehouse where you get tips and can potentially make more, but it will be nearly impossible for you to get shifts.
> 
> Are they letting you select between UCA1 and SSF?


Either sf or south sf. U can't do both?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Either sf or south sf. U can't do both?


not on the same account, no. if you select UCA1, you'll be able to view shifts in Berkeley (UCA8) or SF


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> not on the same account, no. if you select UCA1, you'll be able to view shifts in Berkeley (UCA8) or SF


I chose ssf because it's closer. But can u sign back in with sf for a day? Berkeley is kinda far


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I chose ssf because it's closer. But can u sign back in with sf for a day? Berkeley is kinda far


lol no, you're committed to SSF now unless you request a transfer to SF.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> lol no, you're committed to SSF now unless you request a transfer to SF.


Well do you think ssf is the right choice since I'm only 5-10 min away?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Well do you think ssf is the right choice since I'm only 5-10 min away?


personally, I do this full time and would prefer SF over SSF simply because it's more money. If you're doing this in addition to other income, SSF is the right choice because you'll spend less time "fishing" for blocks.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> personally, I do this full time and would prefer SF over SSF simply because it's more money. If you're doing this in addition to other income, SSF is the right choice because you'll spend less time "fishing" for blocks.


Well I'm starting this as part time along with my rideshare and my other stuff. But I can request a change if I like it enough? You said shifts are hard in sf.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Well I'm starting this as part time along with my rideshare and my other stuff. But I can request a change if I like it enough? You said shifts are hard in sf.


I left rideshare to do this, the money is *much *better, and the hours aren't as long and best of all .. I don't have assholes in my backseat anymore!

you can request a transfer, but it usually takes multiple emails for that to be successful.

it's hard to get shifts in SF because the managers consistently hook certain drivers up with shifts, plus all of the "veteran" drivers know when shifts are dropped .. also, there's a rumor going around that Berkeley people have a bot to get shifts and they have access to the SF warehouse.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I left rideshare to do this, the money is *much *better, and the hours aren't as long and best of all .. I don't have assholes in my backseat anymore!
> 
> you can request a transfer, but it usually takes multiple emails for that to be successful.
> 
> it's hard to get shifts in SF because the managers consistently hook certain drivers up with shifts, plus all of the "veteran" drivers know when shifts are dropped .. also, there's a rumor going around that Berkeley people have a bot to get shifts and they have access to the SF warehouse.


That's interesting. We'll see how many shifts I can get. I see 2 for tomorrow but am sick and think I need to prepare a little.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> I left rideshare to do this, the money is *much *better


How much do you get from Amazon per hour including tips on average?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> That's interesting. We'll see how many shifts I can get. I see 2 for tomorrow but am sick and think I need to prepare a little.


just a heads up, once you're finished with your route(s) at SSF, you don't need to return to the warehouse (but you still get paid the full hourly), so drivers will usually double dip on other platforms while they're still collecting the hourly on Amazon if they finish early.



The Gift of Fish said:


> How much do you get from Amazon per hour including tips on average?


it fluctuates so much, but our blocks are $20/hr. and increased to $23/$24 regularly on certain days every week (usually weekends and sometimes Monday's) .. my tips average between $30-40 extra per 2 hour block.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> it fluctuates so much, but our blocks are $20/hr. and increased to $23/$24 regularly on certain days every week (usually weekends and sometimes Monday's) .. my tips average between $30-40 extra per 2 hour block.


That's a lot better than rideshare. What percentage of the shifts offered are restaurant deliveries? I wouldn't want to do those.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Does only San Francisco get tips? Not SSF? How does that work? What are we getting tipped for? I have never tipped my delivery guy.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That's a lot better than rideshare. What percentage of the shifts offered are restaurant deliveries? I wouldn't want to do those.


I think there are more restaurant shifts than warehouse, and restaurant shifts are easier to get. they often increase the restaurant rate daily for shifts because no one takes them .. sometimes to $27-$30/hr!



DRider85 said:


> Does only San Francisco get tips? Not SSF? How does that work? What are we getting tipped for? I have never tipped my delivery guy.


SF gets tips because it's a Prime Now warehouse .. Prime Now is a completely separate app that allows Amazon Prime members to order things available in the app within 2 hours, and Amazon automatically populates a $5 tip (or 10% on more expensive items) into all orders.

SSF is a logistics warehouse only so you're only delivering stuff from Amazon.com where you don't include tips.

the most you can make at a logistics warehouse is $800/week (assuming you put in 40 hours at the $20/hr. rate), but in SF, I clear between $1,200-$1,400 a week in 35-40 hours.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Have you ever tried SSF? Where do you live? And what are the earnings potential in SF?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Have you ever tried SSF? Where do you live?


no, but I know drivers that work out of there that I met on this forum.

I live in SF. and just to give you an idea of how competitive the SF warehouse is, you're competing with people that are willing to drive 200 miles a day just commuting to SF to work this gig.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> no, but I know drivers that work out of there that I met on this forum.
> 
> I live in SF. and just to give you an idea of how competitive the SF warehouse is, you're competing with people that are willing to drive 200 miles a day just commuting to SF to work this gig.


That's a lot of driving. Does that mean it's really good in SF? I'm just one person so don't worry.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> That's a lot of driving. Does that mean it's really good in SF? I'm just one person so don't worry.


apparently they think so, but I'd never be doing this if I didn't already live in SF.

lol i'm not worried about competing with you, it's pretty easy for me to get shifts


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> apparently they think so, but I'd never be doing this if I didn't already live in SF.
> 
> lol i'm not worried about competing with you, it's pretty easy for me to get shifts


So the earning potential is greater because of tips? Because you said that SSF is easier to get shifts.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> So the earning potential is greater because of tips? Because you said that SSF is easier to get shifts.


yes


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> yes


Well thanks for answering my question. I don't understand why I can't work in 2 locations. But do you think the best idea is to try it out first in SSF and then figure out if I want to change later?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That's a lot of driving. Does that mean it's really good in SF? I'm just one person so don't worry.


I drive Flex out of the SSF warehouse. It's oversaturated with drivers and is very hard to get shifts. You can use the feature which has them assign you shifts automatically every Friday, but this usually results in them giving you one three hour block per week. The rest you have to fish for.

If you start at SSF, be very wary every shift about which route they try to give you. They will always try to palm off downtown San Francisco routes onto some unsuspecting driver. If they wheel over a cart to me for downtown, I reject it. Never take a downtown route because obviously there is nowhere to park and Amazon does not reimburse for parking tickets.

The last time they tried this was last week. The vest who was giving out the routes said that they were all downtown, so I just had a look through the carts until I found one that was Outer Richmond. Don't let them try to bullshit you.

Anyway, Flex packages isn't a great job. If you've got nothing better to do with your day then it's just ok. I wouldn't recommend it though - I only do it when I have time to kill and want a break from pax. You make more money doing Uber and Lyft.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I drive Flex out of the SSF warehouse. It's oversaturated with drivers and is very hard to get shifts. You can use the feature which has them assign you shifts automatically every Friday, but this usually results in them giving you one three hour block per week. The rest you have to fish for.
> 
> If you start at SSF, be very wary every shift about which route they try to give you. They will always try to palm off downtown San Francisco routes onto some unsuspecting driver. If they wheel over a cart to me for downtown, I reject it. Never take a downtown route because obviously there is nowhere to park and Amazon does not reimburse for parking tickets.
> 
> ...


Did you choose to drive with SSF instead of SF? Do you live in SF?

So just look over the cart and make sure it's not SF?

Flex isn't a great job? Do you make more with Uber and Lyft per hour? The other poster said that Flex is much greater than rideshare.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Well thanks for answering my question. I don't understand why I can't work in 2 locations. But do you think the best idea is to try it out first in SSF and then figure out if I want to change later?


SSF is nothing like delivering out of SF because the packages are different .. SF can be *very *stressful if you get too many deliveries on a bad route at the wrong time.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> SSF is nothing like delivering out of SF because the packages are different .. SF can be *very *stressful if you get too many deliveries on a bad route at the wrong time.


Hmmm...

By the way how do you work in SF when there's nowhere to park?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Flex isn't a great job? Do you make more with Uber and Lyft per hour? The other poster said that Flex is much greater than rideshare.


that's just my opinion .. I drove Uber/Lyft for 3 years before making the switch and I saw rideshare get consistently worse each year as the platforms saturated the market with drivers. I also got sick of having people in my backseat.

also, downtown SF is not nearly as bad (again imo) as everyone makes it out to be unless it's during rush hour. I purposely don't pick up blocks during 8-10 AM, 4-6 PM or 6-8 PM for that reason. i'd take a downtown route over a Peninsula route any day.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Did you choose to drive with SSF instead of SF? Do you live in SF?
> 
> So just look over the cart and make sure it's not SF?
> 
> Flex isn't a great job? Do you make more with Uber and Lyft per hour? The other poster said that Flex is much greater than rideshare.


No, she said that Prime Now has greater earnings than rideshare which, according to her numbers, is true. Flex pays less than both Prime Now and rideshare.
Yes, I make more on Uber/Lyft than with Flex
No, I wouldn't call it a great job. Lots of work for little pay and no tips. Plus you often have to work free time after the block ends if they give you more packages than you can complete in the block time. SSF is disorganized and the vests often do not have the carts ready to go at the block start time, so it's often 20 minutes or so of waiting around, which eats into the block time, but they don't give you fewer packages because of it.

I started at SSF when Amazon first came to the area and worked the first week the warehouse was open. I don't think Prime Now had opened yet in SF.



soupergloo said:


> SSF is nothing like delivering out of SF because the packages are different .. SF can be *very *stressful if you get too many deliveries on a bad route at the wrong time.


How many do they load you up with at a time?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Are you going to do SF than instead?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> By the way how do you work in SF when there's nowhere to park?


lol there are a ton of neighborhoods in SF where parking is just as easy as anywhere else. otherwise, the red zones (fire hydrants are my favorite), yellow zones & white zones are my best friend. no tickets yet


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> lol there are a ton of neighborhoods in SF where parking is just as easy as anywhere else. otherwise, the red zones (fire hydrants are my favorite), yellow zones & white zones are my best friend. no tickets yet


So I'm a bit split here. Would you just do SF if you were me? I live close to airport


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How many do they load you up with at a time?


someone left with 14 today including three 1-hours .. we only have 2 hours to get everything done btw. the most i've had was 11.



DRider85 said:


> So I'm a bit split here. Would you just do SF if you were me? I live close to airport


if you really want to have access to both, you're going to need to create another account under someone else's info (dad, brother, gf/bf ..) to work the other warehouse.

it would only take you like 20 mins to get to the warehouse from over there (address is 888 Tennessee in SF), but if you're wanting to do both Amazon & rideshare, i'd stay with SSF so you can double dip.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> someone left with 14 today including three 1-hours .. we only have 2 hours to get everything done btw. the most i've had was 11.


Not too bad. The most they have given me was 44 for a three hour block.


> if you really want to have access to both, you're going to need to create another account under someone else's info (dad, brother, gf/bf ..) to work the other warehouse.


That may not work all the time at SSF; most vests ask for photo ID if they don't know you.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not too bad. The most they have given me was 44 for a three hour block.


but you don't have to deliver each of those individually do you? I've heard some of your deliveries get delivered in bulk to mail rooms and such.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> but you don't have to deliver each of those individually do you? I've heard some of your deliveries get delivered in bulk to mail rooms and such.


If it's downtown SF then yes, some are mailrooms. Otherwise, 2 packages is generally the max to each address; one in 20 deliveries to residential will be a 2 package drop. The 44 package route was to residential addresses in the Sunset. 20 minute wait for the vests to hand over the cart plus 20 minutes for package scanning, sorting and loading plus 25 minute drive to the drop area meant over an hour into the block before the first package was even delivered. I think I took back 15 packages to the warehouse that block.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If it's downtown SF then yes, some are mailrooms. Otherwise, 2 packages is generally the max to each address; one in 20 deliveries to residential will be a 2 package drop. The 44 package route was to residential addresses in the Sunset. 20 minute wait for the vests to hand over the cart plus 20 minutes for package scanning, sorting and loading plus 25 minute drive to the drop area meant over an hour into the block before the first package was even delivered. I think I took back 15 packages to the warehouse that block.


oooooh you're counting the number of packages, I'm talking about 14 stops with a few packages at each stop.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> oooooh you're counting the number of packages, I'm talking about 14 stops with a few packages at each stop.


Oh, ok. Same beans, in that case.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

flexian said:


> if u finish early w Prime Now u can still double dip too, maybe even easier to do so bc its less likely u will have extras to take back


it's really hard to double dip on Prime Now in SF cause the warehouse managers track you on your route, and if you finish early, they'll dispatch you a 1-hour delivery or an alcohol pickup or something from Peninsula Beauty/Pet Food Express.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

flexian said:


> how early is early - anything less than 30 min. and i imagine running over time would be an issue, do they not care about that or do they have some type of workers-protection workaround thing, like getting paid per minute extra or something, just wondering


I typically finish with an hour left in my block.

they definitely don't compensate you for going over your block, I think that's a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> someone left with 14 today including three 1-hours .. we only have 2 hours to get everything done btw. the most i've had was 11.
> 
> if you really want to have access to both, you're going to need to create another account under someone else's info (dad, brother, gf/bf ..) to work the other warehouse.
> 
> it would only take you like 20 mins to get to the warehouse from over there (address is 888 Tennessee in SF), but if you're wanting to do both Amazon & rideshare, i'd stay with SSF so you can double dip.


So I guess I better stick with SSF. But then again, you said that doing this exclusively in SF is much better than rideshare.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> So I guess I better stick with SSF. But then again, you said that doing this exclusively in SF is much better than rideshare.


for me it is because I was never willing to put in more than 40 hours a week doing Uber, and with Amazon, you're only allowed to work 40 hours a week before they stop showing you shifts.

some people like having the option to put in 60+ hours a week on Uber in which case, you'll make more doing that than you will on Amazon.

just keep in mind, this gig is nothing like rideshare.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> for me it is because I was never willing to put in more than 40 hours a week doing Uber, and with Amazon, you're only allowed to work 40 hours a week before they stop showing you shifts.
> 
> some people like having the option to put in 60+ hours a week on Uber in which case, you'll make more doing that than you will on Amazon.
> 
> just keep in mind, this gig is nothing like rideshare.


But later if I send multiple emails it is possible to change location?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> But later if I send multiple emails it is possible to change location?


it all depends on when you request the transfer and if the warehouse you're trying to transfer to is accepting drivers at that time.


----------

